# SOTM April 2009 Sign ups



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Although we are gonna try and keep expanding into other contests as well we'll try and keep up with some signature competitions as well, This is the New Signature Of The Month competition that we will be running every month.

Size Requirements, No bigger than 420w X 220H,

Theme is MMA Comedy (thanks to SimplyNate for the idea)
Some examples are Travis Lutter running out of gas or somebody with a glass jaw. use your imaginations folks,

Winner will recieve 25, 000 points and once we fill up a minimum of 6 entrants submissions may be made till midnight friday with Voting going up on Saturday. 

Good Luck Everyone.

1. Toxic
2. D.P.
3. Steph05050
4. MuffinMan
5. eric2004bc
6. chuck8807
7. SimplyNate
8. Norway1
9.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

In it to win it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill try it out


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Still looking for at least 3 more entrants,


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

sign me up toxic


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Done and done, looks like we might get a decent turn out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

One more spot, who's it gonna be??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on you know you want in people..


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

ill give this a try


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, we're all filled up. Good luck everyone.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol Damn... oh well I might make one for kicks anyways.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We can take a couple more just 6 was the set number.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol I don't care. Is the deadline tommorow? If so probably won't get around to it anyways.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's see what ya got Nate. :thumb02:


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

it's hard to come up with an idea for this only one i can think of so far is the whole gsp greasing shit but thats all been done before


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I know what I'm doing. :thumb02:


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in and got a good idea of what i will do


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Remember that it's "MMA" Comedy, so doesn't have to be in the UFC.

Also when is the deadline for this thing? Tommorow at midnight?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Remember that it's "MMA" Comedy, so doesn't have to be in the UFC.


Yup 

The guy I'm doing is not in the UFC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is what Ive been working on, just trying to smooth an blend things better.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol Here is what I did so far... going to have to edit it further though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahaha, good stuff guys. :thumb02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

jesus norway i didnt know your were a PS artist until i saw your current sig. Super sick.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol here's mine:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

well since I fell asleep and now I dont feel like editing mine lol just use the one I already did.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chuck8807 said:


> heres mine


Hahaha! Good one. :laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> heres mine


Im almost scared to put the voting up,, this is awesome.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol Chuck wins... thread over!


----------

